# Resources on Orchestration/timbres and Emotions



## comethalley (Oct 7, 2016)

I've found various sources online and in books that claim to match modes with different emotional effects, but I have yet to see a similar explanation of how different orchestration techniques fit different moods or create different effects (i.e., here's when you want octave doubling, here's when you want solo woodwinds in a high register, etc.). Do you have any opinions on this topic or know any resources that might be useful?

Many thanks!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Berlioz - Strauss "Treatise on Instrumentation" is a good place to start.....originally by Berlioz, then augmented by R. Strauss...lots of examples....


----------

